# Is there a grinder that can do espresso and filter (Hario V60)?



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi all, another beginner question.

Is there a grinder that can do an adequate job for both espresso and drip, or are the compromises too great? I drink both, but don't have the kitchen space for two grinders.

I thought the Baratza Sette might be an option, as it is very low retention, but apparently it creates too many fines at coarse settings for drip. Machines with worm drive grind adjustment are clearly impractical too.

I suppose another question would be, what would be a budget and space conscious two grinder setup? A manual and an electric? And which way round would be best - manual for drip?

I realise I am rambling now - but any opinions would be useful!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Manual for drip, electric for espresso.

There are grinders that can do both, but constantly changing settings to & fro isn't going to be helpful.

"too many fines at coarse settings" just sounds like it doesn't go coarse enough when set up for espresso range.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

A high-end manual grinder will do both reasonably well, if you don't mind grinding manually for espresso.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Grinders tend to be only suitable for one specific brew type. So getting a grinder that do both can be a bit of a challenge and easily put strains on your budget.

Espresso grinders generally suck at brewed and allot of brew grinders can't do espresso. The ones that do is quite often very expensive, huge and has zero WAF.

The worst part is that it is often a nightmare to shift between brews and in top you need to purge a few grams through them every time or you'll get left overs (eg. fines/ larger particles) that is going to screw up the first shot or brew.

Some grinders is obviously easier to change the grind setting, but this comes at a cost usually very narrow espresso settings and in some cases a more clear espresso brew.

Manual do both pretty decent, but these won't give too notch results in any of the brews, and not all like the constant shifting of setting and manual grinding at espresso settings.

What I did before my EK days where using a hand grinder or a small brew grinder (Wilfa) for brewed and a good quality electric espresso grinder. That way you don't have to overcome the issues described.


----------

